# LGB Throttle with Aristocraft Ultima



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, One more quick Question Guys, (and Gals)

I was able to locate a LGB 51120 Outdoor throttle. It is the older one in the Signal Man's hut, rated at 2 amps. It will be used to power a very small loop of track with a LGB Stainz, (I previously posted about that).

Will it be OK to hook the LGB 2 Amp throttle up to the Ultima 10-Amp Power Supply, (I have two Aristo 10-amp controllers on it now)


Thanks for the help!

Ryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, current, unlike voltage, is only "drawn" pretty much as needed. You could use a 1,000 amp supply and you would still only draw what the loco draws, under an amp. 

One thing though, since the power supply has the potential to supply more current than the throttle can handle, a fuse inline between the power supply and the throttle would be a good idea. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

Just wanted to be sure I wasn't going to damage the LGB throttle. I will also take you advice on the inline Fuse.

As always,
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember that fuses blow (typically) at 200% of rated value, so start with a 1 amp fuse, believe it or not. 

I recommend using a automotive blade type fuse, you can buy the holder at any auto shop and they are cheap and easy to replace. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

So, this type of holder, with a 1amp fuse?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102783 
I would place this on the positive wire correct?

I have heard some people put a fuse between their controller, and their, also. When would this be beneficial? For a larger controller?


All of my track loops are separate from each other 


Thanks for your help

Ryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's actually using the "mini" size of auto blade fuse, which should not be a problem in availability. 

Positive or negative, does not matter, most people hook to positive by convention. 

Fuse between controller and power supply, start with a 1 amp, increase to 2 amp if you blow fuses. This should protect the controller from overload and shorts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 2 amp throttle uses 3055 transistoirs and at full power bypasses the transistor and places supply power directly to the track. 
This 2 amp version is a DC only unit (5 amp unit is AC or DC). 

I would fuse it at 2 amps knowing what is inside. 

PS, I use mine on an old 20 volt laptop supply rated at 2.5 amps. Has worked for years!!!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

as long as the loop driven by the LGB throttle DOES NOT CONNECT to the track driven by other throttles, then you will be ok. 

See link for more detailed info 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips6/prime_power_tips.html


----------

